# Upcoming 4 game road trip



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Close game in Indiana just now with the Hornets ending up winning by two. Just so happens Larry Bird just recently mentioned something about the Pacers not knowing how to finish close games. CP kind of took over down the stretch. Maybe if he played that way earlier in the game it may not have come down to him having to take over but I'm glad he did. The Pacers have talent. They shouldn't be taken lightly. Opposing teams shouldn't discount them because of their record. The Hornets will have a tough, tough, 4 game road trip to begin the New Year. I'm glad they got the win in Indiana and hopefully they'll beat the Wizards on Tuesday because I don't even want to talk about the 4 game road trip. I think I'll go to sleep and wake up when it's over. :laugh:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I hate to say it,but the way the hornets have been playing they could lose all those games and fall out of the playoffs.I guess CP needs to score more whether that's his nature or not.He may like to distribute the ball,especially early...but right now noone else is scoring well enough to win games.This team is running on a paper thin margin right now.They only have a few good offensive players and if all of those guys don't show up this team has really trouble scoring enough to win games.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Why'd Tyson get the boot?I was watching the sugar bowl and really have no idea


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> Why'd Tyson get the boot?I was watching the sugar bowl and really have no idea


He and Pryzbilla. Pryzbilla always seem to start crap with Tyson when these teams meet IN Portland. He doesn't do that when they meet in N.O. He must be really confident at home. He and Tyson were fighting for position. Tyson kind of swiped his hand away and he kind of shoved Tyson and then Tyson gave him a chest shove. Tyson gets ejected but of course Pryzbilla gets to stay on the court. And then later he kind of throws Hilton down and they give both Pryzbilla and Hilton double fouls. Pryzbilla is messy. Tyson never gets ejected until he plays Przybilla IN Portland. With all of that being said, I'm glad the Hornets won. :biggrin:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

the guys on the portland broadcast talked about it after the game...they said that pryzbilla had a broken bone in his wrist and that was why he was ejected...If you've got something wrong with your wrist that excludes you from being hit on it then you shouldn't be on the floor in my opinion.I still haven't seen it,but they claimed that Tyson would get suspended for tomorrow's game.

I was surprised by how active hilton looked in the short time I was watching.Some nights he looks like he's a useful player...other nights not so much.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

That's phony but I wouldn't be surprised. Heck, the shove Hilton gave Troy Murphy the other day was worse and what Kidd did to Pargo in last season's playoffs was far more worse.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

For a person with a broken bone in their wrist, he was starting a lot of crap. I guess since they are using his wrist for an excuse he can do anything he want.:sarcasm:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tyson's going to be given a game off and I'm guessing it will be tonight against Denver. It would be nice if they could go in there like they did on Thanksgiving and get another win. Did Pryzbilla even get a tech for his involvement? Reggie Evans gets a tech for slapping a player on the butt and Pryzbilla gets nothing? Seriously? This league just gets worse by the day.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I would feel a lot better if Pryzbilla got a tech out the deal, because he should have received one last night. To think Kidd didn't get suspended and he tried to decapitate Pargo. I keep asking NFL only fans why they don't like basketball, they all say because the NBA is rigged.:whoknows:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> I would feel a lot better if Pryzbilla got a tech out the deal, because he should have received one last night. To think Kidd didn't get suspended and he *tried to decapitate Pargo.* I keep asking NFL only fans why they don't like basketball, they all say because the NBA is rigged.:whoknows:


:laugh: 

Yeah, the league is definitely being coined as such (rigged).


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

Now Pryzbilla get a flagrant one, he should have received that last night. Anyways, I'm putting that game behind me and getting ready for Denver tonight. It was going to be hard to beat them again in Denver, but even harder without Tyson. I hope Hilton from the 4th quarter show up in Denver tonight. Any word on Ely?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

damn this team has nothing inside when you take away tyson or tyson lets some goon like pryzbilla get him to take himself away.If Scott leavees CP out of the game now he might as well take the whole team and go home.He's the only thing that has gotten them back in this one.I don't think he's playing great,but he's certainly giving it everything he's got.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

CP needed to hit that layup,because after that the hornets did nothing except help the nuggets.I sort of wonder why West wasn't running down to the other end of the floor instead of trying to intercept the pass from Armstrong to Paul...That was just awful and it ruined what chance they had at that point.

Certainly can't say I was a big fan of the refereeing in this game.If CP were treated like Wade or Kobe he'd have shot about 20 free throws in this game.Still he made too many mistakes in this game,but the mistakes came because he forcing things and he was forcing things because noone else was hitting shots in the first half.It's a freaking catch 22.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

^^Were you watching the first half, because Hilton played great. Not trying to take away from the point that CP was forcing things, but Hilton was having his way inside in the first half. Honestly, Hilton played better than I've ever seen Tyson play (sans rebounds). No I'm not going to start a trade Chandler trade, but I wish the Hilton from the last two games is here to stay. This is just one game and we could use this off the bench.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Hornets/Nuggets Post-Game Recap and Quotes


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

West was a man possessed tonight. I thought if the Hornets could end up 2-2 on this road trip it would be a success. Now after tomorrow it'll either be 2-2 or 3-1. Either way, it's better than 1-3 or 0-4.

The Hornets will definitely need more from other players tomorrow though. Rasual and Peja will have to knock down shots. They HAVE to.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

DX and CP were incredible in this game,but it's hard to believe they won when noone was really hitting shots.I would complain about Butler's defense,but really he did an okay job.When your man hits those sorts of shots you just have to live with it and expect him to cool down eventually.

Big thing tonight was getting the right guys to the line and taking care of the ball.CP and DX obviously are among the top 20 FT shooters in the league,but it was nice to see Tyson knock his down too.It would be really nice if Tyson could shoot free throws like this every night though,especially when everyone fouls him every time he gets the ball near the rim.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Yeah I was really impressed with TC's free throw shooting tonight. I definitely took notice of that. Good job Tyson. Keep it up.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I had to work late and I only caught the 2nd half of this game, but I'm happy I taped it. Peja had a really tough game and the Hornets need him to hit his outside shots. At the end of the game when called Fisher for that foul, I was praying it was on CP. Then my brother said that Tyson was perfect so far for the night, I said well he'll miss these two. Thanks for proving me wrong.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The jazz bench is up 17-2 on the hornets bench...But it's not like anyone will die of shock to hear that.Aside from West and CP there's noone scoring for the hornets right now


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Yep. Going into the 4th the Hornets bench had 2 points. And Peja has gone and lost his shot and his mind. They all pretty much look like they're ready to get home to their own beds. 2-2 on a 4 game road trip. I'll take it. 3-1 would've been nice though.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess I spoke too soon about West...I don't think he scored in the 2nd half.Look at the difference in free throw attempts in this game.You go to Utah you know the refs are going to give you a prostate exam,but this team just isn't competing inside and they aren't hitting shots.If Peja isn't hitting shots he's completely useless,but there's nowhere else for this team to get scoring.CP has 10 field goals,7 assists and no turnovers in 31 minutes.Everyone else plays 209 minutes and has 22 field goals,8 assists and 11 turnovers...that's just pathetic.

I know this team lacks talent and depth,but this is simply unacceptable.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> I guess I spoke too soon about West...I don't think he scored in the 2nd half.Look at the difference in free throw attempts in this game.You go to Utah you know the refs are going to give you a prostate exam,but this team just isn't competing inside and they aren't hitting shots.If Peja isn't hitting shots he's completely useless,but there's nowhere else for this team to get scoring.*CP has 10 field goals,7 assists and no turnovers in 31 minutes.Everyone else plays 209 minutes and has 22 field goals,8 assists and 11 turnovers.*..that's just pathetic.
> 
> I know this team lacks talent and depth,but this is simply unacceptable.


:nonono:


I hear they got in about 3am so the wheels definitely fell off and of course you know you'll get a prostate exam up there. The bench was truly pathetic. Rebounding was terrible. And they still haven't adjusted to the Jazz's style of play. All those backdoor cuts and all that kind of stuff. Millsap darn near leads the league in personal fouls so you gotta keep taking it to him. The Jazz can reach, slap and hack at you all night long. I didn't see the 4th quarter but I'm guessing all the starters sat out. Get home to your own beds boys. Get ready for the Clippers on Friday.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I didn't see the whole game tonight, but it appears that the Hilton from the first two games of the road trip is gone. I'm still disappointed in Peja, I get excited every time he shoot just to get let down. The bench is terrible and will be the Hornets downfall this season.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> I didn't see the whole game tonight, but it appears that the Hilton from the first two games of the road trip is gone. I'm still disappointed in Peja, I get excited every time he shoot just to get let down. *The bench is terrible and will be the Hornets downfall this season.*


They look like they want CP and West to do everything and they're just happy to be in the league. :sour:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I simply don't think those guys are good enough,but it's hard for me to see what can be done about it.I really have no clue why Wright can't get some pt ahead of some of those guys.Is he really making this many mistakes in practice...I really doubt that it's possible.The hornets need help desperately and they don't have a whole lot to lose by putting Julian on the floor and seeing if he can lend a hand.Personally I'd play him at the two guard ahead of Devin Brown at this point...How can he give you less than Brown is right now?


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

For as much as you guys whine about the officiating, Chandler got away with a good 4-5 VERY obvious moving screens last night. The calls in SLC tend to always suck, on both sides, but the ****ty calls balance themselves out more times than not. This was no exception. It felt like I was watching a Euro league game with all of those moving screens Chandler was getting away with.

The refs were nowhere near the cause of the outcome of the game. The Hornets got beat down on the glass, and there's no excuse for that unless you're running a small lineup at all times, or if you simply don't put the effort in.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I don't think anyone in this thread said the refs caused the outcome of the game. But Utah does happen to be one place in particular where questionable calls are always made. Sure, questionable calls happen everywhere but Utah has a slight reputation for it being done a little more than most. No one said the refs caused the outcome of the game. Fans in here know what caused the outcome of the game. You're happy your team won I understand but don't come here looking for an argument.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> I don't think anyone in this thread said the refs caused the outcome of the game. But Utah does happen to be one place in particular where questionable calls are always made. Sure, questionable calls happen everywhere but Utah has a slight reputation for it being done a little more than most. No one said the refs caused the outcome of the game. Fans in here know what caused the outcome of the game. You're happy your team won I understand but don't come here looking for an argument.


It seems commonplace for anybody to assume that if a fan of another team comes into "their forum", it's to argue. Trust me, I'm not interested in arguing. 

I'm just saying that people tend to ***** a LOT about refs when their team loses, and then not mention it at all when their team wins. Most fans tend to remember the calls they didn't get or that went against them while ignoring the ones that they benefited from. I'm just saying the calls were pretty bad both ways. That's how it usually goes.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

But again, no one here was ***** a lot about the refs. Just because there was mention of a prostate exam doesn't necessarily mean anyone is blaming the outcome of the game on the refs. I mean geez, you're almost running in here as if the refs really _were_ quilty of something. :laugh: Like I said in the thread above, we here know what caused the outcome of the game and no one specifically said the refs were to blame. There was also mention of being outrebounded, using different players in the rotations, along with mention of the Hornets' terrible bench. Sometimes bad calls will be mentioned amongst both losses and wins and some fans can admit to when a certain call should've gone the opposing teams way. And don't act like you've never blamed a ref for a bad call a time or two against your team. You may have even blamed them for the outcome of a game for your team but like I said, no one here said the refs caused the outcome of that game.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I had to go back and re-read the posts and I still don't see anyone *whining* about the refs. You want to see someone whining about the refs I could point you to the right forum. You cannot blame the refs for a 26 point loss. All I can say is the teams will meet again and we'll see what happens.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I found this post on another Jazz forum from a unluckyseventeen, but I know that couldn't be the same one in here talking about whining over a loss. Clearly by your posts you wouldn't blame the refs for affecting a game. 



> Oh, and watching the Rockets get homer calls down the stretch was really a pain. How can a 320 pound guy crash into somebody trying to dunk and nothing gets called? I know, if the Jazz hit their FTs, they win, but what the hell. There was a stretch of about 4 minutes with the worst officiating I've ever seen. They should really include replay reviews when trying to determine how much time is on the clock when somebody calls a timeout. There's absolutely no *beep* excuse not to use it - it's already a dead ball.


----------

